# free samples



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im always looking out for free samples or free products lol I think that new couponing show got me hooked. I come across some samples and coupons sometimes online that can be beneficial to the dogs { food, treats, ect} So figured I would just make a thread on it and pass along the info to the rest of you when I happen to find them.
this one is for fish oil with omega 3 , good for canadian and americans
Sign Up and Save from Nature's Bounty | Nature's Bounty - Perfect for Every Body

if anyone has a good link for anything feel free to add.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heres one for innova pet food , 1st 2000 people each week get a free sample its also a draw for a years worth of food. { even if you dont feed this it could probably help out a local rescue if you won and just donated it, its what I do when I find pet food items and I dont feed that brand}
http://promotions.petsmart.com/landing/innova/thank-you.shtml


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

i have an app on my phone and that was there lol. also, by nature natural pet food, and free 2lb bag of iams food, i dont know how to link it but you might be able to find it if you google it lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

theres a ton of them out there like the purina one if you sign up with them when you get a puppy { or just say you have one } they send you a coupon for a free bag of food, I wouldnt feed this to my dogs but shelters and rescues are not picky , great way to help them out and doesnt cost you anything but a bit of time filling out forms and then driving it to them.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I loooved watching that show. I believe it's a new fave, though supermarkets around here are starting new policies for coupons 

I have the VIP petperks cards & usually go to pet supermarket. They sent me a coupon for a free 15lb bag of TOTW & had no issues when I used it


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> heres one for innova pet food , 1st 2000 people each week get a free sample its also a draw for a years worth of food. { even if you dont feed this it could probably help out a local rescue if you won and just donated it, its what I do when I find pet food items and I dont feed that brand}
> http://promotions.petsmart.com/landing/innova/thank-you.shtml


The result on that link is a 'page not found' error, I looked around but couldn't find a link to petsmart/innova promos.

If you join the Wellness pet food site, they will send 2 coupons a mo for $3 / dry and $1/can, for dog or cat food, not much, but sometimes any little bit helps.


----------

